# Rebecca



## daniel (Feb 6, 2008)

How do you code a Exp Lap with a ovanian cystectomy?  
Would it be 49000 and 58925?


----------



## bsuse (May 12, 2008)

you would only code the 58925, per NCCI edits, you cannot code the 49000 with that procedure, it is included.


----------

